# [SOLVED] android MY PLAY tablet too many pattern attempts



## masterrythm (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a MY PLAY tablet made by DEA. it is locked with too many pattern attempts. I tried using google to unlock with no success, also tried various combinations of buttons to no avail. Is anyone able to help me unlock this device


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: android MY PLAY tablet too many pattern attempts*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Since you state that you have been trying to guess the password I would assume that either it is not your tablet or you have forgotten the password.

Either way we can not assist with passwords as it is against the forum rules: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

You will need to speak with Google Support to fix the issue.


----------

